# August Caption Comp - WINNER ANNOUNCED



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

I should not have eaten that wafer-thin mint .......


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

I think I remember now what that little black plug was for :?


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

i see the japanese are still making their midget submarines

wayne


----------



## ratfish (Oct 21, 2008)

If I can just get it up on the plane...


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

" HEY BIG MOMMA HOP OFF THE BACK I AM SINKING HERE"


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

16ft canoe at tompsons beach


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Manual state's, To drain the hull, remove the bung and accelerate until the vessel is at a plane, water will then drain from the hull of your Stabi water craft, @#%$!!! wrong manual!!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeKUyAgAAAnXgAAQQIMhSDAAPu/eoCAASIptT1NGRo8UDTT1PUIp6ZMkGgGjJjUKEbGo9KNfu2JZBjpmuqKbkBzC2zsQIKPLmsIlNoKL7EntSrCIWHa6LnzqRirRYwkgI0tDcjycX4u5IpwoSHFKZAQA


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Join the Navy and learn how to navigate underwater, now where the bi-jevers am I ?

And you thought you were safe with a sharkshield :twisted: Im back !!!


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Damn! Last time i try trawling for prawns near the rocks!


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Just like popping a wheelie only wet!!


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

And I thought it was just a wet dream.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Is this how she tells me we are divorced and attacks my second love ?


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Internal mount transducer may have been the better option after all.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

better not to lock up your drag when trolling for pelagics


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

thats the last time I let Patwah sit in the back seat....

Patwah?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Looks like a problem with the big end.


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

"ANDREWS: The pumps buy you time...but minutes only. From this moment, no matter what we do, Titanic will flounder."


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Not too sure about these wet mount transducers.....


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Warning new cool rider range of kayak should not be used in shark infested waters, or winter.


----------



## thegreenmachine (Jun 26, 2010)

Live bait well solution!


----------



## thegreenmachine (Jun 26, 2010)

Think this one might be a Personal Best.


----------



## thegreenmachine (Jun 26, 2010)

Of course it can hold both our weight!


----------



## thegreenmachine (Jun 26, 2010)

Fishing Tip of the day: Use live bait


----------



## thegreenmachine (Jun 26, 2010)

I read that to catch a flattie, you need just enough weight to keep it bouncing along the bottom


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

1. New Master Card
2. Recently reviewed the hobie evolve motor
3. Decided to upgrade to Honda 50HP 4 stroke!
PRICELESS!!!!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

a little less weight on the downrigger next time


----------



## jaytee (Jul 22, 2010)

i knew the spicy wings from hooters was a bad idea


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

didnt they make a movie about this??
"Failer to launch"?


----------



## Prof (Dec 8, 2008)

Note to self.... don't put Pirahnas in the live well??? :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Irish Eskimo roll.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2010)

"Damn this silly hat!" Captain Nemo cries as he prepares to scuttle his ship...


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

You Bastards


----------



## Crackervich (Sep 10, 2008)

Textbook deep water ENTRY!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Not wanting to make an exhibition of himself, Harold looked around and considered his options. Was he now sufficently inconspicuous to safely flop it over the side, or should he shimmy forward and piddle down the scupper hole ?


----------



## lockyer (May 14, 2008)

Boat...........what boat??


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Hmmm, looks like I need more weight in the front.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Work, bills, kids, we have had it up to ...........................................................here...............................................luckily we are still keeping our heads above water!!!!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Bung ? What bung ?


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Note to self, either remove Ninja throwing stars from paddle blades or shorten rear paddle stroke.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Sinking !! Don't be stupid, there's no quick sand around here !!!!


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

I think I stored too many floating poppers near the bow


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Whinging, whining AI owners, they have no know idea what submarine-ing is, just because their bow dips a little !!!!


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

I didn't buy a hobie for just this reason!!!!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Thunderbird yaks are GO !


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

They said deep trolling was the go in this area.


----------



## jtea (Mar 7, 2010)

get closer to nature with this sit in water kayak =)


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

The guy I bought it from said it was the perfect craft to go for a paddle and soak your tackle at the same time.


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

The first tests of the new Russian U-Yak didnt go down so well...


----------



## fongss (Aug 15, 2010)

i'm not sinking!

i'm in ultimate stealth mode


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

"Don't backchat me fella, I know boats"


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

I knew I should have gone before I left!


----------



## Grantos (Jan 28, 2008)

I think it might be time to back my drag off a little. :shock:


----------



## Mattwah (Nov 12, 2007)

The New Hobie Dildo, for a white knuckle ride you'll never forget


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

What, smuggling people, me, no way.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

After 43 years, Harold re-emerged from the southern ocean to throw the election campaign into utter turmoil.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

The new Excalibur Kayak, from 'the Lady in the Lake'


----------



## jtea (Mar 7, 2010)

a Kayak with serious built-in SCENT. less shower more SCENT!


----------



## boydglin (Aug 12, 2010)

ah my plan worked perfectly now i can pee in the yak and no one will notice


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

DIY Livewell.


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

It seems the johnson 40hp is just a little heavy , nuts!


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

:shock: "GLUG GLUG GLUG GLUG" :shock: :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Heading by compass 230 degrees. Enemy relative bearing by periscope 315 degrees. Angle on the enemy's port bow 25 degrees. Estimated range 5000 yards. Desired track angle 110°.
Take it back down.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

After many years in hiding the Loch Ness Monster surfaces for air.


----------



## cobeking (Mar 29, 2010)

"god dammit ebay u have stuffed me again"

cheers


----------

